# Car trailers - advise please



## staffs1959 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have recently bought an apartment in Benidorm and plan to drive down shortly.
If I was to bring a trailer on the back of my car for carrying some larger items, is it possible to sell on the trailer once in Spain and we are finished with it...?
Do trailers have to be registered in some way as I have seen mentions on some for sale sites of "registered trailer"...
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

I used to tow a 2700kg trailer with an English car but when I bought the new Spanish car this was illegal. Apparently all trailers (when towed behind a Spanish car) with a plated gross weight of more than 750 kg must have it's own vehicle registration and ITV, tax etc. I had my trailer homogenized but wouldn't recommend it unless the trailer is a specialist trailer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Abyss-Rover said:


> I used to tow a 2700kg trailer with an English car but when I bought the new Spanish car this was illegal. Apparently all trailers (when towed behind a Spanish car) with a plated gross weight of more than 750 kg must have it's own vehicle registration and ITV, tax etc. I had my trailer homogenized but wouldn't recommend it unless the trailer is a specialist trailer.


I think that is "homologación" = standardised


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I think that is "homologación" = standardised


Well spotted!

Auto complete isn't always a wise addition, specially when one doesn't have all day and night, with nothing better to do than, to be on the forums.

Correction - to be exact:
Homologación individual de vehículos automóviles, remolques y semirremolques

My sincere apologies staffs1959


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> Auto complete isn't always a wise addition, specially when one doesn't have all day and night, with nothing better to do than, to be on the forums.
> 
> ...


I though the original was rather amusing. I find the forums entertaining, informative and a great meeting place with like-minded souls.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& even those which are under 750kgs & do not require there own registration ( except if they are used in a business), still have the 'ficha tecnica' ( logbook ) listing all details. WIthout this it's a 500€ on the spot fine.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> & even those which are under 750kgs & do not require there own registration ( except if they are used in a business), still have the 'ficha tecnica' ( logbook ) listing all details. WIthout this it's a 500€ on the spot fine.


Didn't know that, only dealt with larger trailers. Thanks for the info.


----------



## staffs1959 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks on info so far.. Still undecided on what we are doing.
But its all usefull info..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

staffs1959 said:


> Thanks on info so far.. Still undecided on what we are doing.
> But its all usefull info..


Just bear in mind that an (open) trailer unless attached to a local (Spanish or French depending where you are) vehicle will always attract attention either of the police or thieves.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

UPDATE.

After reading that I should have a Ficha Technica for my 750kg trailer, When I bought my trailer, second hand, there was no ficha technica as apparently small trailers were added to the car papers? I contacted the trailer manufacturer (near Malaga) and they confirmed that I did need one and that I could get it from my local ITV station.

I went to the ITV and was told that they would do this, if I can bring them a technical sheet that conforms to a Homologación code, from the manufacturer.

I went to the local supplier for my make of trailer and they told me that I did in deed require a technical specifications certificate, from the manufacturer and that they could get this for me. They also said that this was all that I needed, not a Ficha Technica, as the 750kg trailer did not need an ITV. They said that I would need to make a denuncia saying the document had been lost and they would do the rest.

I went to the nearest Guadia Civil and explained everything. They knew nothing of this requirement and contacted the Policia Local. The Policia local said that I didn't need a Ficha technica for a 750kg trailer, just put my car number plate on the rear of the trailer (as it already is). They also checked with another Guadia Civil office and confirmed the same. I asked if I could make the denuncia anyway and was told NO, I couldn't report the loss of something that didn't exsist.

So, without the denuncia I can't get the papers that I apparently need. Without this the trailer will be illegal, unless I am stopped by the same police who have said it's not necessary???????

Can anyone point me to the actual legal regulation for this?

Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, but it is only from a trailer manufacturer. 
Normativas de circulación - Venta remolques y accesorios para Remolques CUNI

The part you want is under 'Otros puntos importantes a tener en cuenta:'

Remolques hasta 750 kgs de MMA:

-Ficha técnica. Igual a la de los coches. = Registration document exactly the same as a vehicle.

-Seguro: suplemento en el seguro del vehículo. = covered by vehicle policy.

-No necesitan pasar la ITV.0 doesn't need to pass an ITV unless you register it with a red plate when using as a business.

All new trailers are supplied with a ficha. If it needs registering then when the process is complete a registration number will appear in the reg. number box , otherwise it just has the chassis number.
Can't upload pictures of mine for some reason but pm me an email & I'll send them .


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Gus.

Mine shows the following.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Interested to know how you resolved your issue because I'm about to go down the same road. My trailer is currently registered on Swiss plates (a requirement for all trailers in Switzerland) but I'm intending to keep in Spain from now on. I understand that the trailer does not require and ITV but needs to have the same Reg. plate fitted as the vehicle towing it. How about if the towing vehicle is not registered in Spain?

This label is fitted to the trailer.








abyss-rover said:


> update.
> 
> After reading that i should have a ficha technica for my 750kg trailer, when i bought my trailer, second hand, there was no ficha technica as apparently small trailers were added to the car papers? I contacted the trailer manufacturer (near malaga) and they confirmed that i did need one and that i could get it from my local itv station.
> 
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Interested to know how you resolved your issue because I'm about to go down the same road. My trailer is currently registered on Swiss plates (a requirement for all trailers in Switzerland) but I'm intending to keep in Spain from now on. I understand that the trailer does not require and ITV but needs to have the same Reg. plate fitted as the vehicle towing it. How about if the towing vehicle is not registered in Spain?
> 
> This label is fitted to the trailer.
> View attachment 86794


If you are a Spanish resident, then you are not allowed to drive a foreign registered vehicle in Spain.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> If you are a Spanish resident, then you are not allowed to drive a foreign registered vehicle in Spain.


I'm not resident.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

As I understand it, both the towing vehicle and the trailer need to conform to the laws of the country of origin.

If you are not a resident of Spain, then you are simply a tourist and do not need to worry.

Although it seems odd that a non-resident / tourist would want to keep a trailer in Spain.... where are you going to keep it? 
Be careful with insurance requirements, even if kept on private property. A policy in the place of registration which might cover public liability for the trailer may not be valid if the trailer is kept out of the country.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Overandout said:


> As I understand it, both the towing vehicle and the trailer need to conform to the laws of the country of origin.
> 
> If you are not a resident of Spain, then you are simply a tourist and do not need to worry.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to hijack the thread but if you insist, I'll clarify. 

The trailer is currently registered in Switzerland, meaning I pay road tax and it also needs an MOT at regular intervals carried out in Switzerland.

I've got a house in Spain where I live for under 6 months every year (always less than three months consecutive. I don't need the trailer in Switzerland but can make good use of it in Spain. Hence my question.....what do I do to use and keep the trailer in Spain, including towing with a foreign as well as Spanish registered vehicle.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

DonMarco said:


> I didn't want to hijack the thread but if you insist, I'll clarify.
> 
> The trailer is currently registered in Switzerland, meaning I pay road tax and it also needs an MOT at regular intervals carried out in Switzerland.
> 
> I've got a house in Spain where I live for under 6 months every year (always less than three months consecutive. I don't need the trailer in Switzerland but can make good use of it in Spain. Hence my question.....what do I do to use and keep the trailer in Spain, including towing with a foreign as well as Spanish registered vehicle.


I think we can consider the thread hijacked!!

Your clarifications are important becuase it is now clear that when you bring your Swiss registered vehicle as a tourist, you will be able to tow your Swiss trailer without any problem with it.

But you will not legally be able to tow the same trailer with a Spanish regsitered car. Not legally anyway. At least, that's my understanding.


----------

